# More Dogue de Bordeaux pup shots!



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thought I would share some more recent pics of our pup.He is doing really well and growing like a weed.He is almost 11.5 kilos already! He was nine weeks old yesterday.
Anyway enjoy the pics.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful, he's got a gorgeous wee face


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheers he is a little terror at times.. He is getting on better with our older dog now and they play quite a bit,when she allows it.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh my, what a beautiful baby,
they are stunning photos , he is such a poser, and gorgeous too.
looks a right mischief,
michelle x


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

:001_tt1: gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

awwww....he's amazing  i'm very jealous


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Great photos, He really is a good looking pup and has a great face, love his expressions. Really glad they are getting on a lot better now too.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

harrys_mum said:


> oh my, what a beautiful baby,
> they are stunning photos , he is such a poser, and gorgeous too.
> looks a right mischief,
> michelle x


Cheers he doesnt stay still for long so have to be quick with the camera..lol he also likes attacking it as you can see in one of the pics


wiley80 said:


> :001_tt1: gorgeous :001_tt1:





ballybee said:


> awwww....he's amazing  i'm very jealous


Thankyou


Sled dog hotel said:


> Great photos, He really is a good looking pup and has a great face, love his expressions. Really glad they are getting on a lot better now too.


Thanks alot.Yep big improvement with them and she is alot more relaxed around him now and will have a good old play with him at times.early days but going ion the right direction we hope.Many thanks again for all your advice on the other thread.:wink:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's gorgeous! :001_tt1: 

And your photos are fab! What camera do you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG, he is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! :001_tt1: 

Brilliant pics, you've managed to capture some fantastic expressions


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

portiaa said:


> He's gorgeous! :001_tt1:
> 
> And your photos are fab! What camera do you use if you don't mind me asking?


Cheers much appreciated,I use a nikon dslr


Cleo38 said:


> OMG, he is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! :001_tt1:
> 
> Brilliant pics, you've managed to capture some fantastic expressions


Thanks he certainly pulls some faces!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Such a sweetie 

Great photos, thanx for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks glad you liked them. Will post more as he grows


----------

